# July Vacation Need Info Best Place To Stay And Fish???



## kygofish (Jan 3, 2010)

Coming down mid July on vacation. Family wants to stay on beach and I want to be close to good fishing. I'll be bringing my 17 ft. tracker. I have fished Clearwater Fl. and done very well but I don't want to drive that far. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Pensacola Beach @ Portafino. Great dock on sound with great fishing on grass beds thick in that area. Short run up th bay for kings,spanish and flounder, snapper, grouper around obstructions.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

check this site out http://www.vrbo.com



as far as fishing....if you stay on the beach there are boat ramps within a few min. from wherever you stay...just keep up with the forum a few weeks before you come down to get an idea of whats hot right then


----------



## kygofish (Jan 3, 2010)

We thought about staying in Gulf Shores and fishing Little Lagoon but not sure how the good the fishing would be. I could trailer to other spots but it is nice to leave boat in the water.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

do yourself the favor and drive another hour and half to come to pensacola! Gulf shores is a nice area for anyone who is land locked or wanting to gamble.. However, Pensacola in my opinion has alot more to offer with plenty of affordable rates on lodging. Pensacola is a safe beach community with quiet beach roads, lots to do for the kids, and everyone will be friendly!! Also our trained forum and tackle shops will put you on the fish! :clap


----------



## kygofish (Jan 3, 2010)

Could you recommend a place to stay that in boat friendly? Thanks.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Alabama people are cooler =)


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.vacationrentals.com/vacation-rentals/21617.html



Tristian Towers are nice condo's on the sound side as far west as you can go. They have a dock for loading your vessel, but I am pretty sure you would have to moor it off the beach. which is safe and saves $$$! Its a gated condo with security and large swimming pool great for kids. Public gulf side beach is right across the road and private sound side beach is behind ya! You will be in good location to find any type of fishing you are looking for. I have friends that own some of these condos and they are mostly newly renovated and a good value to rent.


----------



## Alchemist (Oct 16, 2007)

<CENTER><H1 align=left>Something to keep in mind are the costs of the fishing license. Depending on where you come from it can be $1 to $90 per person. </H1><H1>Alabama Saltwater Recreational Fishing License
</H1></CENTER>

A Saltwater Fishing License is required for all persons fishing or possessing fish in saltwater areas of Alabama. (<U>Saltwater Areas Map</U>)<UL><LI>RESIDENTS AND NONRESIDENTS UNDER THE AGE OF 16 ARE EXEMPT. RESIDENTS OVER THE AGE OF 65 ARE EXEMPT. <LI>Annual and seven-day trip licenses are available for residents and non-residents <LI>This license is also required for cast netting, flounder gigging and recreational crab traps <LI><U>RESIDENCY REQUIREMENTS</U> </LI>[/list]SALTWATER LICENSE FEES - EFFECTIVE APRIL 1, 2009
</DIV>

<DIV align=center><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=500 summary="" border=1><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>*License*</TD><TD align=middle>*Alabama*</TD><TD align=middle>*Louisiana*</TD><TD align=middle>*Florida*</TD><TD align=middle>*All Other States*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>Annual</TD><TD align=middle>21.00</TD><TD align=middle>90.00</TD><TD align=middle>47.00</TD><TD align=middle>45.00</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>Trip</TD><TD align=middle>9.00</TD><TD align=middle>25.00</TD><TD align=middle>30.00</TD><TD align=middle>25.00</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle>Disabled</TD><TD align=middle>1.00</TD><TD align=middle>N/A</TD><TD align=middle>N/A</TD><TD align=middle>N/A</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

There was a post not to long ago that I can't find now(must have gotten deleted)....saying that Pensacola Beach at night wasn't the safest to be after dark....especially for the young ladies!!! something about want-to-be gang hoodlums....I have stayed there but never really went out at night...just fished the pier and went to PFF gatherings.... when not fishing....just something to think about!!! Gulf Shores is way more family friendly or even Navarre beach....just my 2 cents..... as I have stayed at them all...and really don't have a problem with any...but then thats me as I only do and go certain places anyway.


----------



## kygofish (Jan 3, 2010)

How about the fishing in little lagoon in July? Any good. Thanks.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

> *kygofish (1/3/2010)*How about the fishing in little lagoon in July? Any good. Thanks.


Good, mixed bag fishing...flounder trout reds.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

> *kygofish (1/3/2010)*Could you recommend a place to stay that in boat friendly? Thanks.


I have a condo in Orange Beach with boat slips 1 mile from the pass if your interested. I rent it out. Alan


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *amarcafina (1/3/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *kygofish (1/3/2010)*Could you recommend a place to stay that in boat friendly? Thanks.
> ...




We come down about once a month from April to October. Send me info on the condo. 



Kygofish, I'd stay on ole river which is between perfidious beach and ono island. Several condos with beach side units and docks across the street (seaspray, Eden). The night fishing in July around the docks is very good and plenty of flats fishing within a few miles in calm water. We stay there for the night fishing but run east 20mins to Pensacola pass or west into mobile bay. No matter where you stay plenty of fish and fun.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Wind Drift in Orange Beach has boat slips on little river for renters and is right across the road from the beach. Fishing is good under the bridge in the pass, in the bay or in the intercoastal canal. Email [email protected] and put Condo in the reference box. Its hard to beat for a family vacation, got pools, hot tubs easy access and launch the boat one time.


----------



## kygofish (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. All sounds great. Thanks again.


----------



## kygofish (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can get a good fishing map of the orange beach area?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *kygofish (1/9/2010)*Does anybody know where I can get a good fishing map of the orange beach area?


www.maps.live.com is better than a fishing map for Perdido Bay. You can see the sand bars and the birds eye view will show grass beds, channel markers, etc...


----------



## kygofish (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

